# Ram in asus aspire v3-771g



## sobo85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie baue ich ram in meinen asus aspire ein?
Mmein model:

I5-3210
4gb
Gt650m

Ich habe mir einen kingston ram 4gb gekauft. 

Wenn ich ihn bei dem weißen mit reinstecke geht der laptop nicht an (nur lüftet fährt hoch). Wenn ich ihn bei den schwarzen bänken einbaue geht der laptop normal an aber er wird nicht erkannt. 

Das gleiche auch mit nem ram von nem freund getestet. Also kann man einen defekten ram ausschließen?


----------



## fadade (20. Oktober 2012)

Also mechanisch eingebaut hast du ihn bekommen?^^
Ansonsten kann es daran liegen, dass die Spezifikationen nicht übereinstimmen; wobei dies gerade bei modernen Geräte eigentlich alles schon automatisch eingestellt wird.
Sprich wenn du da jetzt gerade DDR3 1333 drin hast - kann ich auf dem Foto nicht erkennen - und dein zusätzlicher RAM-Riegel DDR3 1600 ist, dann sollte der zusätzliche Riegel auf 1333 "runtergetaktet" werden. Gleiches gilt den Timings; diese sollten automatisch an den langsamsten angepasst werden. Ebenso mit der Spannung; allerdings kann es sein, dass Module, die auf 1,65V ausgelegt sind, und auf einmal nur mit 1,5V betrieben werden einfach nicht mehr laufen.
Naja, jedenfalls wäre es hilfreich, wenn du vielleicht Fotos der beiden Aufkleber auf den Modulen machen könntest.

Das mit dem Schwarzen Slot *kann *daran liegen, dass diese nur mit einem nativen Quadcore funktionieren, da die Speichercontroller bei einem Dualcore (Pentium, i3, i5) eben etwas beschnitten sind.
Hast du denn mal probiert *statt *dem jetzigen RAM-Modul nur das neue in einen (egal welchen) der weißen Slots einzubauen?


----------



## sobo85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Nur den neuen habe ich noch nicht probiert. Werde ich nachher mal machen. Laut nb.de ist ddr3-1333mhz verbaut. Und nb.de bietet auch den kingston als aufrüstram an


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

Hmm das ist schon merkwürdig. Die Spezifikationen stimmen soweit auch überein.
Wie gesagt, dann versuch mal nur den neuen und zwar wenn möglich hintereinander in beiden Slots, es kann ja auch sein, dass ein Slot mal defekt ist.
Dazu wären folgende Konstellationen mal auszuprobieren:
1) aktuelles Modul im anderen weißen  Slot
2) nur der Kingston im unteren weißen Slot
3) nur der Kingston im oberen weißen Slot
4) aktuelles Modul in einem der schwarzen Slots (wenns nicht funktioniert sind die wohl tatsächlich nur für Quadcores ansprechbar)
5) sofern der Kingston in einem der weißen funktioniert, dann mal dein aktuelles Modul noch in den anderen stecken.

Um die reine Funktion zu testen reicht es auch das Gerät dann anzuschalten und ins BIOS zu gehen. Falls das geht, einfach wieder aus und next try.
Ggf. steht ja auch etwas im Handbuch, von wegen nur _"Single-Sided RAM modules"_ oder so. Da nachzuschauen wäre vielleicht erstmal einfacher 



sobo85 schrieb:


> Laut nb.de ist ddr3-1333mhz verbaut. Und nb.de  bietet auch den kingston als aufrüstram an


Naja gut, die bieten eigentlich irgendeinen RAM dazu an; ob der speziell von denen getestet wurde weiß ich nicht. Habe damals auch ein Gerät dort erworben und nen RAM-Riegel bekommen, der auch eine andere Taktrate + Timings hat


----------



## sobo85 (21. Oktober 2012)

Alsoooo


Habe alles durchprobiert jeden ram an jede position (sowohl alle weißen als auch schwarzen ports). Alles hat funktioniert. In der bedienungsanleitung steht, dass bei quad alle 4 und bei dual core nur 2 zur verfügung stehen (wie schon oben erwähnt wurde). 


Sobald beide auf weiss oder schwarz hängen geht der lappi nicht an. 
Zusätzlich steht in der anleitung, wenn beim quad nur 2 speicher verwendet werden, dann soll man die beiden unteren verwenden. Also einen schwarzen und einen weißen....habe zwar nur einen i5, aber gut......

Jetzt klappt es. Windoof erkennt 8gb und hat 7,83 gb verfügbar. Wieso?

Die speicher haben die gleichen timings und mhz. 9-9-9-24 1333mhz. 


Also einfach beide unten rein und gut.


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

Acertypisch. Das geht nur dann wenn dies und das da und jenes dort und anderes woanders  
Aber gut das es nun geht.

Die 7,** GB statt den vollen 8GB sind normal sobald du eine IGP im System hast. Die bekommt z.B. 256MB vom RAM als Videospeicher zugewiesen und das Stück ist dann für dich eben nicht mehr normal nutzbar.
Umgehen kannst du das - sofern das BIOS es erlaubt - durch deaktivieren der Intel GPU. Allerdings steigt dann auch der Stromverbrauch, da die GT650M immer aktiv sein muss. Bei einem Desktopmainboard konnte ich sogar mal einstellen, wieviel RAM ich der IGP zur Verfügung stellen möchte; ich vermute mal, das ist zu viel Luxus für ein Notebook ^^


----------



## sobo85 (21. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke.


Ansich ist mir die akkulaufzeit egal. Nutze das notebook nur zuhause.
Aber ich lasse einfach alles so. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem pc. 
Er ist fast nicht hörbar unter volllast und warm wird er auch nicht.

Mal sehen ob sich die 17€ für den ram gelohnt haben.


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

sobo85 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich die 17€ für den ram gelohnt haben.


 
Bei normaler Nutzung (momentan) eher weniger.
Falls du aber ganz normale Programme verwendest erlauben es 8GB z.B. schon die Auslagerungsdatei abzuschalten; somit werden temporäre Dateien nicht mehr auf der HDD zwischengespeichert, sondern direkt im RAM gehalten und die Ansprechzeit für das System sinkt - abhängig von der Menge der "gecachten" Daten - stark


----------

